
Dark – holistic lang, editor, and infrastructure, for building back end services - xiaodai
https://darklang.com
======
pbiggar
Hey folks, apologies that there's not much on the web site. You can read more
at [https://medium.com/darklang](https://medium.com/darklang). We're also
launching on Monday, so there'll be much more information up then!

------
xiaodai
Sounds similar to Unison in some ways

